# Monthly Contest



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Hi, Folks:

If you wonder where the June contest photos went I moved them. Now that the "Vote" button is no longer available the contest will be conducted as a poll. You will vote in the poll for the photo you like which will be identified by member name. Only one vote per member. June's entries will be rolled over and now are July's entries. I will set up the poll by this weekend.

The submission and voting deadlines for August's contest will be in that thread.

If you have questions please feel free to post here.

Oh, almost for got the BIG NEWS! The winner and runner-up will be featured on the home page!!!


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

Woot woot!


----------



## moodynarwhal (Mar 24, 2016)

Oh yeah!


----------

